# Arapaho Fog Lights



## SineadandTony (Jul 22, 2009)

We need to change the bulbs in the fog lights on our van but we have been told that the entire bumper has to be taken off to do this. This seems a little extreme just to change a bulb or two. Would really appreciate it if someone has an alternative solution. 

Thanks
Tony


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Could well be true, I had to remove the inner wing on my Mazda MX5 to change the nearside dip beam bulb!!

It does seem plain daft to me that vehicles are designed so that changing (an important) bulb is not something that can now be done at the roadside!

Why do you need to change the bulbS ??(plural) 

Personally with headlights being as good as they are now I find foglights to be just a waste of space. Modern halogen lamps give a well defined beam pattern that cuts through fog and provides far more useful light than any foglight (which just gives a background glow as opposed to lighting up the kerb/verge


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have thre vehicles with fog lights fitted. I have never used them on ny. We don`t seem to get much fog nower days and the twits that have them on at night are daft.

When it is dry I will pop out and see if autotrail lamps can be removed from the rear.

dave p


----------



## SineadandTony (Jul 22, 2009)

Its the fog lights to the rear of the vehicle that I am referring to. I must make sure that it is not a fuse. . . 

In addition the bumper is actually riveted on which makes even less sense and the job even more difficult


----------

